# show your DIY truck bed bike racks



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

im tired of just tossing my bike in the bed of my tundra and dont want to spend big bucks on a store bought rack. so, lets see what ya got.


----------



## Mr Cup (May 31, 2011)

I've got 2 mounts on a piece of wood wedged in the front bed of my Colorado. Works great and only cost maybe $35. I could probably add another mount and fit a third bike if I needed to. 

The mounts screw into the wood and you attach the front fork to them. Put the front tire elsewhere. I'll take a picture and post it here tomorrow.


----------



## Mugochap (Nov 12, 2010)

There are several threads on this topic in the Car and Biker forum... 

I'm getting a Pipeline rack for my birthday next week for my Titan.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

nate. said:


> im tired of just tossing my bike in the bed of my tundra and dont want to spend big bucks on a store bought rack. so, lets see what ya got.


I didn't like having to climb into the bed to secure a bike, so I made mine with front wheel near the tailgate. 
Not sure if your Tundra bed would be long enough or have the slot in the side rails to make this work but here's a few pix of mine. Ford F150 6.5ft bed

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

gnewcomer said:


> I didn't like having to climb into the bed to secure a bike, so I made mine with front wheel near the tailgate.
> Not sure if your Tundra bed would be long enough or have the slot in the side rails to make this work but here's a few pix of mine. Ford F150 6.5ft bed
> 
> gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


thats great. where did you get the quick release hardware and brackets?

this is what i threw together after 7 or 8 beers with what i had in the shed.


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

nate. said:


> thats great. where did you get the quick release hardware and brackets?


I'm pretty sure I got both of them at Price Point or Jenson. Just google "Quick Release Fork Mount" for best prices. I found my second set for less than 10 bucks on a clearance deal.

The 20mm Filzer Fork Adapter, I found on Amazon

gewcomer aka OldMtnGoat


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=13875803
some great designs.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I need to find a better shot but it is a pair of modified old womens road bike frames tied together with a pipe and bed bar(the threaded kind with plates at the ends) through the bottom bracket shells. Adjustable width, perfect hold on mtb tires and only needed bungee at the other end. I would still have it installed if I had a truck. It was the most convenient rack design I have yet seen, especially if you have a 6 ft bed.


----------



## Traveller584 (Dec 25, 2012)

I did a search of the "Cars and Bikes" thread and found the plans for a stand-up rack made out of PVC. After modifying the plans for 2 bikes (the plans were for 3) and changing the dimensions to fit my Chevy S-10, all it took was $20 worth of PVC pipe and about two hours, and the result looks like this. All I have to do now is paint it flat black and I'm good to go!

I thought about doing the 2x4/axle mount thing, but the idea of having to take the front wheel off of my bike every time I want to use it didn't appeal to me. Neither did the idea of the loose wheel sliding around in the bed of my truck, and after being on the trails I sure ain't putting it in the cab!


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have 2 words for you: Ratchet straps. Think of a motorcycle on a trailer.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Just a piece of lumber with the 3 fork mounts, I bent up some shelf brackets to hang over the front of the box, tied it down with a couple of cheap turn buckles.


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

Slick and simple, gnewcomer. :thumbsup:


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Is that your reflection in the rear window? looks like a Men's Health ad


----------



## Optimus (Apr 14, 2012)

GR1822 said:


> Is that your reflection in the rear window? looks like a Men's Health ad


LOL, never noticed that before. Yeah, that's me, 3 years less ice cream ago.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

Traveller584 said:


> I did a search of the "Cars and Bikes" thread and found the plans for a stand-up rack made out of PVC. After modifying the plans for 2 bikes (the plans were for 3) and changing the dimensions to fit my Chevy S-10, all it took was $20 worth of PVC pipe and about two hours, and the result looks like this. All I have to do now is paint it flat black and I'm good to go!
> 
> I thought about doing the 2x4/axle mount thing, but the idea of having to take the front wheel off of my bike every time I want to use it didn't appeal to me. Neither did the idea of the loose wheel sliding around in the bed of my truck, and after being on the trails I sure ain't putting it in the cab!


You'll want to find a way to strap the bikes in the middle as well. I've been using a version of the PVC rack for a year on some 4x4 only terrain (and some very long highway trips)...works great but the bikes will tilt and crack the PVC. A single strap over the seat (or handlebar depending on rear wheel or front wheel in the rack) keeps everything solid as heck and the rack going strong


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

nate. said:


> im tired of just tossing my bike in the bed of my tundra and dont want to spend big bucks on a store bought rack. so, lets see what ya got.


I use the bed extender as a bike rack in my tundra. I wrapped plumbing foam around the bars and duct taped them on to provide cushion. I use a small strap to secure the toptube to the extender and then a locking ratchet strap to secure the bike to the bed. It can hold 4 bikes.

I really dislike the ones that require removing a wheel. The great thing about this is you dont need to climb into the bed, just lift the bike over. it also leaves the rest of the bed available. I also use the bed extender for all the other things you use an extender for.


----------



## Traveller584 (Dec 25, 2012)

GR1822 said:


> I have 2 words for you: Ratchet straps. Think of a motorcycle on a trailer.


Having been a biker since 1978, I've hauled more than my fair share of motorcycles in pickup trucks, and I'm here to tell you that unless you have a kickstand on your bike - whatever kind of bike it is, motor or none - strapping in a bike is a two-man operation. With a stand-up rack like this, it's a one-man job to get the bike in the truck and secured. And as you can see, I'm also using the rack in my garage to keep the bikes in when they're not being used, so I killed two birds with one stone. But thanks for the suggestion anyway!



ferday said:


> You'll want to find a way to strap the bikes in the middle as well. I've been using a version of the PVC rack for a year on some 4x4 only terrain (and some very long highway trips)...works great but the bikes will tilt and crack the PVC. A single strap over the seat (or handlebar depending on rear wheel or front wheel in the rack) keeps everything solid as heck and the rack going strong


Had that thought already, and I absolutely plan to do just as you suggest! Thanks for the input!


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

Traveller584 said:


> Having been a biker since 1978, I've hauled more than my fair share of motorcycles in pickup trucks, and I'm here to tell you that unless you have a kickstand on your bike - whatever kind of bike it is, motor or none - strapping in a bike is a two-man operation. With a stand-up rack like this, it's a one-man job to get the bike in the truck and secured. And as you can see, I'm also using the rack in my garage to keep the bikes in when they're not being used, so I killed two birds with one stone. But thanks for the suggestion anyway!


Huh. My buddy who I ride with all of the time uses straps for his Mt bike and hasn't had a problem in the 3 plus years he's been doing it by himself. 
It's really not that tough.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I've got three fork mounts installed down each bed rail. Yes, I had to drill through the truck but it's my truck right now so I don't care what other people think about future re-sale. Having them on the side like this makes it very easy to install each bike. I never have to climb into the bed. Because the bed is long enough, I still have room near the bed gate for gear. This is all very handy for my guide business. It ended up being pretty cheap for all the basic mounts, it's all the different fork adapters that get expensive.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I just throw my front wheel over the tailgate and put a piece of old carpet or my floor mat between the down tube and the tailgate. I don't mind just laying it on it's side either though.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

The blocks are mounted directly to the front of the bed.

This held 2 bikes facing front in a Tacoma Quad Cab bed which is small. A third bike fits nicely between the two with a block on a 2x4 on the bed floor. Very tidy and inexpensive.

I found the flat metal wrench at a flea market and bent it to do the job. I greased the holes I drilled and 10 years later there was no rust. The skewers need to kept greased against the weather. I used a long 3/8 cable through the triangle/rear wheels and the separated front wheels. The lock went through the cable loop ends and attached to the closed cletes in the truck bed. I still never let this out of my site when loaded; ever.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

^^^nice and clean^^^


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

If you have a toolbox this is really easy to do. Took more time picking out bolts than installation. I need to add one more cleat for the driver side, just havent ordered it yet.


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Traveller584 said:


> I did a search of the "Cars and Bikes" thread and found the plans for a stand-up rack made out of PVC. After modifying the plans for 2 bikes (the plans were for 3) and changing the dimensions to fit my Chevy S-10, all it took was $20 worth of PVC pipe and about two hours, and the result looks like this. All I have to do now is paint it flat black and I'm good to go!


I did the same for my Tacoma. Used some elevator bolts with sides cut to make flats to slide in the bed rail channel to bolt it in.
I used the black textured spray paint for plastics. It has held up with just a few scratches and rub marks for 3 years now.


----------



## Traveller584 (Dec 25, 2012)

GR1822 said:


> Huh. My buddy who I ride with all of the time uses straps for his Mt bike and hasn't had a problem in the 3 plus years he's been doing it by himself.
> It's really not that tough.


If it works for him, great. It didn't work for me.


----------



## Traveller584 (Dec 25, 2012)

Kronk said:


> I did the same for my Tacoma. Used some elevator bolts with sides cut to make flats to slide in the bed rail channel to bolt it in.
> I used the black textured spray paint for plastics. It has held up with just a few scratches and rub marks for 3 years now.


I'm still tinkering with ideas on how to hold the rack in place in the bed. I have chrome rails along the tops of my truck bed, so any kind of mount that would go there is out. I think, however, that I can use those chrome rails to kill two birds with one stone: put the rack in, put the bikes in the rack, then run a strap from one rail to the bikes, around the seat posts, and over to the other rail to be cinched down. That will keep the bikes from rocking back and forth and cracking the pipes, and will also hold the whole thing down.

In theory, anyway...we'll see!


----------



## ramslam (Oct 19, 2010)

*Pvc rack*

Made out of 2" PVC and holds 4 bikes. 2 outer slots for up to a 2.3 tire and the inner up to a 2.5" If I remember correctly it ran about 55.00 to build it. I secured it to the bed liner with clamps and screws.


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

I used the existing rails in my Frontier. Problems was Nissan wanted over $80 per mount.

I have a friend who has a mill machine. We took a small block of aluminum and cut groves into it to keep is stable in the rail, drilled holes and bolted them in. I had to use slightly modified 1 inch washers but it is as stable as can be without any damage to the bed of the truck. The angled offset allows for 4 bikes easily and I can fit up to five if I have to.





If you can't use metal, be sure to use a hard wood. Soft woods like pine will contract and the connections come loose. Trust me, I know.


----------



## Live2rideUtah (Jan 3, 2012)

Sierra coast cargo rack. Best purchase I ever made

Sierra Coast Cargo Racks Fat Boy - GearReview.com

Don't think they make them any more but it works with all wheel sizes, locks and can be bolted to the bed. And double a a motorcycle rack.


----------



## 11 Bravo (Mar 12, 2004)

I made up some threaded blocks and bolted them through the inside bed rails of my Tacoma, then used the Thule sidearm roof rack system across the bed.

I used 2 sticks of 3/4" key stock. I cut the key stock so I had 8 equal blocks. One piece has 2 threaded holes and goes up inside the bed rail, the other has bolts that go through that sandwich the bed rail between the blocks. The rack adapters bolt down to the blocks and hold the cross bars.

Super easy to make up and put on. I only had to drill six 1/4" holes through the bed rails. The rails have factory holes along the inside, so with the rack removed you cant even tell that I put some extra holes in there.

I have the Thule T-2 hitch rack too, so I can get 4 bikes on the Tacoma and can get gear for 4 riders under the bed rack. Bikes are on and off in less than a minute. The rack can be removed or installed in about 15 minutes, and it doubles as a roof rack for my wife's Outback.


----------



## Lonestarniner (Jun 23, 2013)

*Ford Ranger PVC Rack*

My son and I completed my rack this past weekend. rack materials cost around $30. I used a can of rubberized paint to finish it off with.


----------



## sjfsr-shep (Aug 21, 2013)

I just use tie downs its quick and simple.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's my solution. Doesn't shift or slide around at all. Holds 3 bikes with plenty of extra room.


----------



## mdt (Sep 28, 2014)

*Scrap Parts 4 MTB Carrier*

I finally got my daughter off the training wheels so now I can take the whole family riding!!! Problem was I didnt have a rack or carrier for 4 bikes. I had pieces of old racks laying around and decided to make my own rig for my Dodge Dakota. I used this forum as my motivator to build. Take a look.....








The Cannondale and Scott are using Hollywood QR 9mm fork holder and Yakima Rear wheel tray from old Boa set. The 2 kids bikes (Raleigh Mnt Scout 24" and Marin Hidden Canyon 20") are riding on old K-Mart bike display racks w/ adjustable front wheel holders. I am using turnbuckles to lock them down to the frame. The frame is 1/2" square tube from an old ladder rack that was sitting behind my shed. I'm using a scrap piece of aluminum "L" channel to lock the frame to the side rails. Nuts and bolts out of the scrap bucket in my shed.








I've been on back roads and highways with no issues - good solid rack!! Thanks for the ideas given in this forum. Oh, and this is my first post ever to a forum. I really like this site and look forward to other great posts as I introduce my family to mountain biking!!!!!


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

Traveller584 said:


> I'm still tinkering with ideas on how to hold the rack in place in the bed. I have chrome rails along the tops of my truck bed, so any kind of mount that would go there is out. I think, however, that I can use those chrome rails to kill two birds with one stone: put the rack in, put the bikes in the rack, then run a strap from one rail to the bikes, around the seat posts, and over to the other rail to be cinched down. That will keep the bikes from rocking back and forth and cracking the pipes, and will also hold the whole thing down.
> 
> In theory, anyway...we'll see!


I was going to suggest using your stake hole pockets, but with those chrome bed rail caps, that's kind of out. Some rail caps have holes in them for access to the stake hole pockets, and some even have an eyelet/anchor that goes in the pocket to serve as a tie-off point. I'm just now thinking of building something, trying to get ideas. I like the PVC rack, but I think I'd rather build it out of thin-wall half-by-half steel tubing. Either that or a hitch-mount rack, and maybe use a couple of the Park Tools wall-mount work stands to secure the bikes. If anyone knows of a good source of ideas on this topic, I'm all ears.


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

I did the PVC rack. Quick, easy, cheap, lightweight, and very weatherproof. Held in with a couple heavy-duty truck bungees. Works great.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Some cheap mounts on a slab of plywood on top of a non-skid mat works for me. I let the screws protrude about 1/8" for extra grab.


----------



## Montanadan (Sep 19, 2014)

mdt said:


> I finally got my daughter off the training wheels so now I can take the whole family riding!!! Problem was I didnt have a rack or carrier for 4 bikes. I had pieces of old racks laying around and decided to make my own rig for my Dodge Dakota. I used this forum as my motivator to build. Take a look.....
> View attachment 927397
> 
> 
> ...


Now this is nice...very impressive design and fab work here. This is kinda what I have in mind, but I keep coming back to a hitch-mount rack because if we have a pickup camper on the truck, then the bed is off limits. Does anyone know where I can buy universal clamps like what are used on repair stands, just the clamp part? If I can locate and purchase those parts then the rest of the rack is about an hour job.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Bump. Looking for more good ideas. 
Ideally, a rack that's not permanently attached, loadable without getting into bed, and without removing front wheel. 
The PVC racks look cool, but I'm wondering how much they slide around, and if just a bungee or strap connection to a tie down is sufficient for dirt roads. 

Or I just discovered the Inno velo gripper, which looks pretty secure, simple and inexpensive:


----------



## Brisk Eddie (Jun 23, 2014)

O my PVC rack I use a pair of heavy rubber truck bungees to hook onto built in eyes. That baby ain't goin' nowhere!


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm working on a rack. For now I sit it in the bed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## curtisp (Aug 21, 2012)

smilinsteve said:


> Bump. Looking for more good ideas.
> Ideally, a rack that's not permanently attached, loadable without getting into bed, and without removing front wheel.
> The PVC racks look cool, but I'm wondering how much they slide around, and if just a bungee or strap connection to a tie down is sufficient for dirt roads.
> 
> Or I just discovered the Inno velo gripper, which looks pretty secure, simple and inexpensive:


I have been looking for a way to easily secure my bike in my truck bed without having to take off the front wheel. I had seen the Inno Velo Gripper, but my truck has bed rails that are in the way.

After doing a little looking, I found some mounts that are designed to be used to mount fog lights. I had to slightly modify the Inno mount and also the fog light mount, but together they work great and do exactly what I wanted. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mukluk (Sep 5, 2012)

*Tubing attached to the tiedowns*

My problem was that the handlebars on my fatbikes were just touching the bottom of my garage door, with the wooden 2x6 I had my mounts attached to the underside of the bed rails with clamps. My worry that with just the slightest amount of snow at the door the bars would hit and damage something, so I had to keep the bikes as low as possible in the bed. I saw another guy did something like this, so I modified it a little. It works great, and holds many different mounts. I actually have 3 different forks on my bikes (12x135mm, 12x100mm and a 15x150mm thru axle). They all have their separate mounts on the tubing, and I can still attach my girlfriends bikes and her two kids bikes.


----------



## poppy510 (May 10, 2016)




----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

poppy510 said:


> ]


OR Taco!


----------



## BlakeAll (Jul 26, 2016)

Do yourselves a favor and check this video out! 
If you can get past this guys horrible music and edit job the design is awesome!






I spent one whole weekend making a big bulky PVC "rack" style set up like some of the ones I've seen here, to secure my road bike in the bed without taking the wheel off. no matter how i designed it I had to use bungee cords and/or tie downs and it still resulted in my bike falling or shifting and a scratch on my truck after a hard turn. 
I found this design and it is AMAZING It's so simple! Its completely sturdy! you can go over any terrain and your bike isn't going anywhere. 
I actually added to his design and added the lockable hubs so if i need to i can lock my tailgate and lock the bike to the mount using my bike lock's rubber coated pad lock for security. I also spray painted the tubes one color and the fittings another that match my bike (ill post pics later)

I now have 3 of these: Road Bike, Mountain Bike, GF's Bike and they all fit side by side with room to spare

I hate to sound like an infomercial for this guy but it really is awesome!

The hardest part was returning all of the leftover pvc fittings that i had from the other rack styles i tried


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Runfox (Nov 4, 2008)

Traveller584 said:


> I did a search of the "Cars and Bikes" thread and found the plans for a stand-up rack made out of PVC. After modifying the plans for 2 bikes (the plans were for 3) and changing the dimensions to fit my Chevy S-10, all it took was $20 worth of PVC pipe and about two hours, and the result looks like this. All I have to do now is paint it flat black and I'm good to go!
> 
> I thought about doing the 2x4/axle mount thing, but the idea of having to take the front wheel off of my bike every time I want to use it didn't appeal to me. Neither did the idea of the loose wheel sliding around in the bed of my truck, and after being on the trails I sure ain't putting it in the cab!


That is what I am going to make, laying my bike on the bed edge has left scratches on my seat stem. So Im goingto make a PVC bed rack too.


----------



## Runfox (Nov 4, 2008)

I just got my Ford Ranger, this is what Im going to make too


----------



## tartis99 (Oct 27, 2015)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

